# Porter-Cable Plunge Base - Caveat Emptor



## mcase (Feb 27, 2010)

Dear Woodworkers,

I recently Bought the 893pk router package from Porter-Cable. The plunge base had so much slop in the slide that it was a joke. I sent the following inquiry to Porter-Cable and was automatically redirected to the stock answer page. In the common interest I wish to share the following.


To Porter Cable: 

I recently purchased the 893pk router package. I discovered that the 8931 plunge base has 1/32" of slop in the bushing on the secondary guide rod. I went back to the store and discovered that all the display models also shared this defect. Your engineers have to know that this much play in the plunge guides renders this base absolutely useless for centering mortises or any other work which requires repeatable accuracy. In short, it is an unacceptable wood working tool. I consider the 890 series to have the best ergonomic design of any mid-sized router. Unfortunately, while the fixed base is fine the plunge base as it is now manufactured has no place in the wood shop. The inherent inaccuracy will lead to endless misalignment of joints and hours of wasted effort and substantial wastage of stock. I would truly love to own this product if this problem is corrected. Is Porter Cable aware of this deficiency and are there any plans to correct it? 

I was then automatically redirected to the stock answer and question cue:

Here is the Official Stock Answer I received from Porter Cable: 

Stock Question: 

“There is an unacceptable amount of lateral deflection of the bit when plunging. How do I fix this?”


Stock Answer:

“Plunge routers typically have lateral movement where stationary units do not. When performing plunge operations use a bit that has a point. A spiral bit is also preferred over a straight-fluted bit. These bit configurations will aid in minimizing lateral deflection.”

To further minimize lateral movement, lock the unit before making the plunge. Then slightly loosen the lock enough to allow the plunge. 

If you continue to experience excessive lateral movement, contact your nearest service center.

Click Here to locate your nearest service center


Please note everybody, IMO this is nonsense. IMO Plunge routers do not “typically have lateral movement". My Bosch doesn’t. Its rock solid. My Hitachi doesn’t. Its rock solid. The Porter Cable I purchased does. IMO what they should say is Porter Cable (at least the 8931) has lateral movement. And think about the "lock the unit before making the plunge" recommendation! They have to be aware of the problem since they have a stock answer all ready to launch. You can decide for yourself if you want to buy this product. I returned mine.


----------

